# Oliva Cain Cain Maduro Cigar Review - Always kept in the stash...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

What a wonderfully constructed cigar! Beautiful wrapper with enough punch to remind you that it's there, but pre-aged enough to taste all the mello...

Read the full review here: Oliva Cain Cain Maduro Cigar Review - Always kept in the stash...


----------

